# How do you know when two dogs are 'bonded'?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

How do you know when two dogs are 'bonded'? I mean, how does it show when two dogs adore each other?

Smokey and Zeeva have been together 3 years now. I don't know/think that they are bonded with each other in the sense that they'd be upset if they were separated for a long period of time. Maybe Zeeva would be but Smokey is so independent that he doesn't want or need anyone. 

I only wonder when I consider rehoming one of them...although it'll never happen I can only imagine that maybe life would be easier...or maybe it'd be harder if Smokey and Zeeva are bonded and I don't see it...


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

To me, when dogs have bonded, I can see a connection with between them. Watching how they behaved with each other. 

When I was growing up, we had a female chocolate lab named Kona and a male shih tzu named jack. They would lay in the sunlight together and jack would be licking konas face and ears. Just enjoying each others company. 

Now with Lil Bit and Gunner, it's that look that they give each other with a split second calm as can be to ripping around the backyard playing like crazy. 

I believe that every bond is different. One really just has to watch them interact to understand their bond. 

I don't know your story behind the two and knowing the issues that have led you to think about rehoming but I personally couldn't do it. Thought and prayers sent your way. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

My friend had a female white shepherd named Luna, Luna and Avery were the best of friends. We would watch Luna sometimes and the two of them would just play and nap together I could just see the bond, Avery even shared his food with her. Unfortunately my friend had to give Luna up and out trainer kept her at the kennels while he looked for a new home. While Luna was at the kennel waiting for a new home her and Avery got to play all day everyday and when she found her new home Avery moped around the kennels for a few days because he knew she was gone. Luna has come in for training a few times and they both recognize each other and they go nuts playing about. I wish the new owners spoke English so we could see her more often, had I had a bigger house she would have been mine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if they're getting along they're bonded on their on terms.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When two dogs are "bonded", it's pretty obvious. They whine and fuss if separated and will try to get back together, sometimes at all costs... like tearing through crates, windows, doors. If they are always near each other and always go everywhere and do everything together, as a unit, they are bonded. There's a difference between dogs that simply get along, and dogs that are bonded. You can separate dogs that get along and they aren't upset by it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds like everyone's idea of bonded is a little different. My litter mates were bonded. They didn't whine, cry or fuss when separated from each other. They would sleep on each other groom each other and generally be butt-headed siblings at times. However they were both confident independent dogs and were not at all afraid to spend time apart.


----------

